
Protester tried to ID cop on Twitter; he, four who RT him charged with felonies - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/07/black-lives-matter-tweet-police-felony/
======
aspenmayer
Related discussion on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24085801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24085801)

